# Employer Nomination Scheme?



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

Anyone here ever get sponsorship from an employer while offshore? In my experience, it seemed pretty difficult - most will not even contact you back at all. I guess they all want someone who they can see, and who can work straight away


----------



## Asabi (Mar 17, 2011)

I was sponsored to come here. It all depends on the needs of the industry, and from the look of things, the economic situation of the country. Earlier this year I represented my company at a career fair, and most companies want people who already hold valid work visas. It's a bit difficult for people without work visas.


----------

